# what is the best plywood to make a workbench?



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

I need to make a 9 foot long workbench from 3/4 inch plywood. I will need to nail and screw in jigs into the ply.....what should I use? (pine, birch, oak, ect...) Does it matter?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Over a span of 9', I would think that 3/4" ply would not be sufficient to hold the weight of jigs etc without sagging. You may want to consider a more rigid construction of the top for stability. If you are determined to use ply, species really shouldn't make a difference to anything but price in this scenario.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Cheapest ply you can find. Normally ply is 4x8 just saying. Lots o bracing yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

The jigs are very light (cam blocks, ect)..I am constucting a wood airplane (which is lighter than you think). The plans call for a 3/4" ply table but don't specify species. I will use pine. Thanks for the info!


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

use cheap home depot or othe builder choice type 1 ply wood. the type 1 ply wood is meant for outside conditions so it stays together better. the wood species in not important at all.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

if you want to make it 9 foot youll want to break the joint over top of a double brace ie. 2 2x4 side by side that way you can nail straight down to really secure it with out "breaking the skin" youll also want to space each piece of ply wood about an 1/8 inch apart at the seam. use the yellow glue or putty to fill the gap. the gap allows the plywood to expand with out smashing together and swelling up. this will keep the top of your table plane across the joint.


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

Good info 547.... Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Why plywood?? I made mine out of two layers of 3/4 OSB with a 1/4" hardboard top. Frame was from 2x4 construction lumber on 12" centers. Likely a little heavier duty than your looking for but my point is OSB with a hardboard cover makes for a nice, strong, smooth workbench. No splinters either:smile:


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

Jshau, that sounds like a good way to build one if I didn't have to nail and screw jigs directly to the bench....hardboard and osb don't hold nails well IMHO.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Corbin3388 said:


> Cheapest ply you can find. Normally ply is 4x8 just saying. Lots o bracing yes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Agree. It is a WORK bench. If you want a finished look to the top put on a 1/4" or 1/8" of hardboard that you can replace when it looks bad.

Whatever you use it will need support over a 9' span.

I made my workbench out of 10' 2x6's. Covered with the hardboard. And supported by the cabinets underneath.

George


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

jtrom said:


> Jshau, that sounds like a good way to build one if I didn't have to nail and screw jigs directly to the bench....hardboard and osb don't hold nails well IMHO.


I'd recommend, if you have the time to spare at the beginning, to use inserts if your jigs are going to be in about the same area each time. You'll save your bench, however you build it.

At the very least, use the hardboard top. Unless you are using the shortest screws known to man, that's not what's going to be holding it down anyway. You'll at least be able to freshen it up every once in awhile without tearing down the whole thing.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

jtrom said:


> I need to make a 9 foot long workbench from 3/4 inch plywood. I will need to nail and screw in jigs into the ply.....what should I use? (pine, birch, oak, ect...) Does it matter?


AC grade.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

not to derail but what is it you guys are calling hard board?


----------

